# Swift kontiki 650 (05). Window issue



## Enock (Nov 11, 2011)

I wonder if anyone has any advice on this issue?? 

Now I love my Swift kontiki, but there is one thing that really bugs me..

When the habitation door is clipped back in the open position, it partly covers the side window behind the passenger seat :roll: meaning of course, that I can't open the window, even by an inch...

On my recent trip to France, we met up with another kontiki owner, whom had a 645, completely different layout, with the kitchen behind the passenger seat, and above the cooker and sink area, lo and behold a sliding window 8) 

So I suppose my question is, could my swing open window, be swapped out for a sliding window.??
If it could, I would then be able to open the slide part, and at least get a nice breeze across the van....

So whatdya recon guys??


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

If they are the same size you could easily do it.....motorhome windows (like caravans) are nothing special


----------



## Enock (Nov 11, 2011)

bigcats30 said:


> If they are the same size you could easily do it.....motorhome windows (like caravans) are nothing special


Looks like I need to have a measure up....


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Enock said:


> bigcats30 said:
> 
> 
> > If they are the same size you could easily do it.....motorhome windows (like caravans) are nothing special
> ...


If they are the same year (and I am guessing here) then I can't see why not as they would probably (to keep costs down) cut all windows in the skin at the same place size etc. But just use different windows for models.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Wouldn't it be easier and cheaper to get a (_different_?) gas ram to hold your door securely open, but clear of the window?

I don't know how your door is held back, but ours has the above system, and it works pretty well.

Could save you a lot of pennies. :wink:

Dave


----------



## Enock (Nov 11, 2011)

Zebedee said:


> Wouldn't it be easier and cheaper to get a (_different_?) gas ram to hold your door securely open, but clear of the window?
> 
> I don't know how your door is held back, but ours has the above system, and it works pretty well.
> 
> ...


My door stays open perfectly securely...... The problem is that it then partly covers the side window thus preventing it from being opened..

I think I know what you mean, but I have mobility issues, and having the door wide open helps with getting in and out...


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Sliding windows of various sizes are offered at Magnums...

http://www.magnummotorhomes.co.uk/view_product.asp?productID=338&catID=25&subcatID=

£224

HTH


----------

